# Everyone is a 5.0 today



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I picked up a pax I drive all the time. His rating has been a consistent 4.89. Today it said he was 5.0 and he said it showed my rating as 5.0 as well - I'm a 4.90. So apparently everyone is perfect today, and we'll have no way of filtering bad riders until the glitch is fixed.


----------



## Kulwinder Singh (Dec 6, 2015)

Little bit. I can see riders ratings. Those are different. So I can filter good and bad people. 
But my rating is 4.9. And people come and say, hey mate you got 5 stars rating! 
I also seen my 5 stars rating on one of the riders phone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> I picked up a pax I drive all the time. His rating has been a consistent 4.89. Today it said he was 5.0 and he said it showed my rating as 5.0 as well - I'm a 4.90. So apparently everyone is perfect today, and we'll have no way of filtering bad riders until the glitch is fixed.


Happy little 5,s.
For everyone.

All is wonderful.

All is under control.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Happy little 5,s.
> For everyone.
> 
> All is wonderful.
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> View attachment 42589


Exactly.
I was looking for his picture !
Thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Everybody gets a 5 !
You get a 5
And YOU get a 5 . . .


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Is he who I think he is? The guy who had show on public TV about painting?


Lando74 said:


> View attachment 42589


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Is he who I think he is? The guy who had show on public TV about painting?


Yes, Bob Ross. May he rest in peace.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Is he who I think he is? The guy who had show on public TV about painting?


Yup !
He has departed this plane of existence now

Our beloved philosophical artist.
Gone July,4,1995
Bob Ross, who gave us " Happy little trees".


----------

